# Koi eat spaghetti



## Raggiefriend (Jun 5, 2013)

Now the water temperature is going up i finally can feed the koi pasta (now and then) 
See video:

Koi eat spaghetti - YouTube


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i love your fish , im guilty too , ive given my 3yrs old comets a taste of spaghetti too with the same results, tiny amount as they are teeny compared to your beauties.would love to see you down cat chat too with your gorgeous cat


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

For those of you who have koi, I have a quick question/confession - there's a certain place I occasionally take my son to feed the ducks, but there's also koi in the lake, and they often nick some of the bread we've thrown in for the ducks (small amounts of brown bread only, as I know white's bad for ducks). I hope this won't do the koi any harm?


----------



## Raggiefriend (Jun 5, 2013)

NaomiM said:


> For those of you who have koi, I have a quick question/confession - there's a certain place I occasionally take my son to feed the ducks, but there's also koi in the lake, and they often nick some of the bread we've thrown in for the ducks (small amounts of brown bread only, as I know white's bad for ducks). I hope this won't do the koi any harm?


Brown bread is good (fibers). But (like you said) white bread contains a mild form of bleach, which does the koi no good at all. So if you feed the duck brown bread it's OK, the love bread! I feed brown bread almost daily (as extra). See video:

Hand feeding koi - YouTube


----------



## Raggiefriend (Jun 5, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> i love your fish , im guilty too , ive given my 3yrs old comets a taste of spaghetti too with the same results, tiny amount as they are teeny compared to your beauties.would love to see you down cat chat too with your gorgeous cat


So much fun to feed the Koi paste, hear the sound how they smack (absorb) the spaghetti :001_tt2:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi raggiefriend , naomi, does anyone else think big koi have got human looking faces? i do
especially your very very orange/red , with black features , i love him /her,can i ask the name of breed/type and of course his pet name, i will not be offended if you prefer not to


----------



## Raggiefriend (Jun 5, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> hi raggiefriend , naomi, does anyone else think big koi have got human looking faces? i do
> especially your very very orange/red , with black features , i love him /her,can i ask the name of breed/type and of course his pet name, i will not be offended if you prefer not to


Hi Moggiemum,

I don't see any human looking faces, funny you do . The name of the breed is Doitsu Sanke (see attachment to see if we tallk about the same one), this Koi doesn't got a name (yet), any ideas?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi raggifriend, this is'nt the koi i was talking about, i meant the orangey red all over colour with like a darker saddle marking and black eye mask markings, looked very alpha too? anyway thanks for the reply and this koi is beautiful too how about Jackson as in Jackson pollock ,the artist, as he/she looks like one of his paintings,..also i had a pair of white jeans with these exack paint splashes when i was a teenager, my favs


----------



## Raising Baby Tillie (Jul 27, 2013)

That is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE! :001_wub:


----------



## Raising Baby Tillie (Jul 27, 2013)

My gold fish eat out of my hands, and make a cute smacking sound! :drool:


----------

